# When you begin to wean the pups, question



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you are weaning a litter of pups, and the kibble that you are using, most are doing ok with, one or two has mushy or runny poop, what do you do? 

Do you wait a few days and see if it settles on its own if the pup seems to be doing ok otherwise?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually start with goats milk and baby rice cereal. Then gradually replace the cereal with powder grind kibble keeping the goat's milk in there - its not as tough on the little tummys. The mixture starts off soupy then thickens. My pups have done really well. If I see runny poop I check for coccidia especially if it is around week 4. Since I have battled giardia in the past, I will also check for that around week 4.

I did find that some kibble was horrible on weaning pups tummy - either too "rich" or too much fiber. My last litter was weaned on Orijen Large Breed Puppy and they did wonderful on it. 

Good luck and let us know what you do.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I do the goats milk adn cereal, add raw meat and wean out cereal - add kibble at 6-7 weeks and wean out the meat...at 8 if they have food drive, they are onto kibble pretty easily....I add wormer to the gruel as soon as they are eating well - 1 cc per pup 3 days in a row, wait 10 days do & repeat...I usually have wormed 3 times by the time they are 8 weeks old...

I also alternate adding cottage cheese, yogurt and use K9 Puppy Gold....stool will be soft in my experience while they are on milk. Sometimes they are getting too much food and have soft stools because of it...

I also give small raw bones starting at 4-5 weeks 1 or 2 times a week - and cut back on a meal (quantity) to compensate. 

I raised this litter on Fromm Puppy Gold - my store did not carry Orijen or I would have used it - I feed Orijen to my cats.

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed raw so I just grind chicken parts, add hot water to make a warm gruel and let the pups enjoy. If I were to get soft poops I would do like Doc and run a fecal to check for a parasitic reason.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you.

The boy that had the soupy stool yesterday seems better today (and his ears went up). If I see any nasty stool tomorrow, I will take the stool sample in for the vet to check. 

I have wormed once with strongid at 3 1/2 weeks. I plan to worm at 5 1/2 and 7 1/2. But I do not think strongid manages giardia and not sure about coccidia. I will check that out. I know it is good for rounds and hooks. 

I also removed the new large knuckle bones and replaced them with new puppy nylabone keys and rubber toys. I had started them on soaked kibble Sunday. I gave them the bones on Tuesday evening and noticed some mushier poo on Wednesday and the yesterday. So I am wondering if they were just not ready for the smoked knuckle yet. 

The good news is that everyone is perky, hydrated, and gaining weight. I think I am ok, but will keep my eye on poop as always.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

smoked???? those will give adult dogs the runs! get raw marrow bones - get the butcher, even grocery store ones, to cut them into 3-4 in sections..the smoked stuff is not going to be good for pups!

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think they are. They are Merrick knuckle bones they sell at pet supplies plus. . I have used them with each of my litters without any problems. Will get raw marrow bones for them. 

They are definitely trying their teeth on EVERYTHING at this point. 

So with the raw bones, we are not afraid that a puppy will get any kind of bacterial infection like salmonella or ecoli?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I would use Panacur in your rotation, Should there be any sign of Giardia, the Panacur will eliminate that. Albon works better on Coccidia but isn't used for worms.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

took poo to vet today. They will send it out and get results monday or tuesday. They gave me albon to start them on in the mean time. They said it will not hurt if there is no problem.


----------

